# Hechtangeln in Kärnten



## christian1234 (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Forumgemeinde,

Ich fahre nächste Woche bereits zum 8 mal zum Weissensee nach Kärnten.
Wobei ich bisher nur auf Karpfen, Renken und Schleien gefischt habe.
Heuer habe ich mir vorgenommen intensiv auf Hechte zu fischen.

Nun habe ich 2 Fragen:

-Bin ich mit einer Posenmontage und totem Köfi gut drann?

-Beissen Hechte auch in der Nacht?

Fische dort auf einer Tiefe von maximal 10 Metern. Der Grund ist mit Kraut bedeckt (bis auf einige Sandlöcher).

Gruss Chris


----------



## Achim_68 (1. August 2005)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Kärnten*

Ich habs mal in die Östereich_Ecke verschoben, vielleicht liest es einer, der sich da gut auskennt. Ansonsten schreib den HuchenAlex mal an, der war erst kürzlich da!!!



Lass mir noch ein paar Fische drin - ich fahr erst Ende August.


----------



## Anderson (2. August 2005)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Kärnten*

Hallo
Hab mich vor einer Woche im Gebiet Eberndorf / Völkermarkt Richtung slowenischer Grenze herumgetrieben (Herkunft meiner Eltern).Der Völkermarkter Draustausee und der Gösselsdorfer See sollen gute Gewässer sein.Habe wegen Zeitmangel aber kein tackle mitgehabt,obwohls mich Einigemale gereizt hat dort auszuwerfen.
Hier mal ein kleiner Link für Kärntenbegeisterte.


http://kaernten.anglerinfo.at/html/vk_drau_sudufer_orsini-rosenbe.html

Anderson


----------



## jugendleiter (7. August 2005)

*AW: Hechtangeln in Kärnten*

@234 . ich fahre seid jahren an den weissensee , und fange dort regelmässig hechte .
die besten chancen hast du auf posenmontage kurz über dem kraut ,aber aufpassen die hechte ziehen sofort ins kraut!! 
das Kraut ist an mannchen stellen bis zu 1,8m hoch ,
wo es auch gut ist ist unterhalb der brücke wo viele renken gefangen werden ,dort sollte man es mal so in ca 15 bis 18m versuchen ,
habe dort zwar noch nie einen landen können aber sehr gute und starke bisse auf köfi gehabt .#q

das nachtangeln ist nur am westufer erlaubt und das auch nur vom steg aus , den angelplatz sollte man ausleuchten aber rate davon ab es gibt dort sehr viele fliegen #d

freue mich auf deinen bericht


----------

